# Anybody ride in a Vans Hi Standard?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Just curious if anybody rides the Vans Hi Standard. I like the way they look but I can't find a place around here that has them to try on. I just want to know how the fit larger, bigger, and if they're a comfortable.

I am trying to decide between those and the Ride Deuce boots (which I was able to try on). I could get the Deuces for about $170 and I could get the Vans for $138.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I had a pair waaay back in the day, a good boot but I wouldnt buy it without trying it on, sounds like the ride boots are your best bet if they fit correctly.


----------

